# How do I Report an Issue?



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

If you want to report an issues, please follow the following format. If the format is not follow, moderates may clean it up.


If no DMA thread exists for your DMA, create a thread and put the Name of the DMA and a short description of the DMA (example: DMA: Los Angeles, CA). Also, create a first post with the words "Reserved for Future Summary" so it can serve as a placeholder where summary information can be placed.
If your DMA exists, create a post into the thread with the following format 
If you want to comment on a particular issue, copy the title into your response and preference it with RE:. ->RE: NBC Mapping Issue - Vip622 - CA 

*Post Title:* _<Short Description of issue - Receiver - City>_ 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Antenna Installation:* 
<Indoor or Outdoor> 
<make and model> 
<type of pre-amp>
<any other details you feel might be helpful>

*Receiver Info:* 
<Any Receiver Details you feel are important to the issues>

*Problem Description:*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Below are some samples of thread posts.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

*Antenna Details:*
Outdoor installation. 
Channel Master 4228
Channel Master 778 pre-amp

*Receiver Details:*
Local mapping set to HD Only.

*Details:*
In my area, I am not seeing NBC (04-01) guide information. I do get guide information on 04-00, but it does not seem to correctly map. I have hooked my OTA to my TV tuner and I can see guide information. Included are a couple of JPEGS of the issues and of what my OTA STB shows.

<In a real post I would have attached the JPEGS showing my issues>


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

This is an example of how one would respond to this particular issue. The reason for adding the title is so that it should be easier to decipher multiple issues that may occur at the same time.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

*Antenna Details:*
Outdoor installation. 
Channel Master 4228
Channel Master 778 pre-amp

*Receiver Details:*
Local mapping set to HD Only.

*Details:*
In Anaheim, I having trouble getting LA to lock. It keeps toggling from 0 - 100%. I am able to get other OTA channels like CBS or NBC, but NBC will not come in. When I hook the same cable directly to my TV Tuner NBC comes in perfectly. No drop outs and with a 85% reading.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm using a vip-622. I've lost KBCW- 44-1 in the SF bay area. Signal strength is 99. Comes in fine on my TVs internal tuner. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## hastypete (Mar 17, 2008)

HDlover said:


> I'm using a vip-622. I've lost KBCW- 44-1 in the SF bay area. Signal strength is 99. Comes in fine on my TVs internal tuner. Anyone else having this problem?


I'm getting a black screen on both my Toshiba TV tuner AND my TiVo HD tuner.
Signal at 92% on both.

What is going on I wonder? I sent a message to the station but no replay as of yet. Missed all the programming last night.

- peter


----------



## alton987 (Mar 21, 2008)

Antenna Details:
Outdoor installation. 
Channel Master 4228
Channel Master 778 pre-amp

Receiver Details:
Verified issues on several different Dish boxes in area 622/722/622HZ.

Details:
In Central Texas their is no guide data being shown for the local ABC affiliate 25.1 KXXV from dish boxes. Standalone OTA tuners receive guide data just fine. I was getting guide data just fine for over a year until about 3 months ago. Have called dish several times with no results. I even contacted the local station, they affirmed everything was fine and nothing had changed on their end. I have even tried to email Tribune about the problem with no success. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------

